
Scandal: U.S. embassy in Cairo is stealing taxpayers funds - ahmedaly
Hello, 
I am a startup founder from cairo, Egypt.<p>I read an ad about a trip to silicon valley funded by the US state department and sponsored by U.S. embassy in Cairo.
It&#x27;s a j1 visa exchange program trip.<p>when I called them on their landline in the ad, they responded on phone that there is no trip.<p>I made a Facebook post, and then they called me back apologizing, saying it was a mistake, and there is a trip.<p>I researched to see who traveled in previous years,and found out that those who traveled are all rich kids with a ton of money who don&#x27;t need or meet the criteria for such funded exchange trips that are mainly targeting people with less opportunity to travel.<p>It&#x27;s interesting how much corrupted are your embassies abroad, wasting the American people money on their friends!
======
asheikh
My friend that is how the world works...everyone helps and works for the rich.
Why are you complaining about US, complain about your government who put you
in need for others.

